# white hair-like algae



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi,

I setup a 40 gallon shrimp tank, only a few days into cycling the tank, I see a lot of these white hair like algae (fungus or diatom maybe?)

Please help me to identify it, and ways to get rid of them. Thank you.

Kevin


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That's some kind of mold or fungus. I think Oto cats will eat the stuff and dwarf shrimp might too. 

Fungus sometimes happens in new setups on new driftwood. I had it in one of my tanks and it disappeared after a few days


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

If not blast it with some H202. 

I did that to get rid of my white fuzz.


----------



## kvntran (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks legomania89 and dr.tran
If it's fungus then it's not that bad. Once the tank cycled I will rub them off with a toothbrush and do 100% water change, this should fix it.

Kevin


----------

